# Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! :)



## nureinangler (23. Oktober 2011)

So Nabend zusammen ich brauche eine neue Rolle, habe daheim zwei Rollen von dennen beide so langsam den Geist aufgeben 
Die eine wäre eine mehr oder minder No-Name Rolle die ich in in den Ende der Neunziger gekauft habe, und die andere war mehr oder minder eine Hinterlassenschaft der vorherigen Generation, ergo eine D.A.M Quick 103.
Beide Rollen leiden am selben Problem (die Rücklaufsperre hat den Geist aufgegeben), und sollen nun endlich ersetzt werden.

Es soll aufjedenfall eine Rolle mit Frontbremse sein, da in dieser Hinsicht selbst die Urige D.A.M gegenüber dem neueren Produkt mit Heckbremse die Nase vorn hat, die Frontbremse kommt mir einfach wesentlich "fließender" rüber und nicht so ruckhaft.

Aber nun klartext, die Rolle sollte maximal 80€ kosten, tendenziell eher weniger wenn möglich und eine Frontbremse besitzen.
Ich fische meist mit 0.30mm mono und so ca. 100m sollten schon drauf passen auf die spule.
Bei der jetzige sinds beispielsweise 180m die drauf passen sollen lt. Hersteller.

Die folgenden hat ich mir schon näher angeguckt:

Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA
Shimano Exage FC 2500
Shimano Nexave 3000 FC
Shimano Aernos 2500 FA

Nicht wundern warum es nur Shimano-Rollen sind, die wurden mir vom lokalen Händler als die einzig wahren Angepriesen zusammen mit Daiwa, aber Daiwa ist ja nochmal ein wenig teurer^^
Bin aber immer für andere Rollen offen, falls es was wesentlich besseres preisleistungstechnisch von einem anderne Hersteller geben sollte.


Lg. nureinangler


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Für was möchtest du die Rollen denn einsetzen?


----------



## giorgio2111 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Hallo,

Shimano baut sicherlich hervorragende Rollen, mein Händler will mir auch immer eine andrehen. Aber gerade im Preissegment bis 80 Euro findest Du gute und vor allem günstigere Alternativen.

Viel Rolle für verhältnismäßig wenig Geld gibt es z.B. bei der Ryobi Ecusima, Applause oder Zauber. Die Ecusima (bzw. die annähernd baugleiche Spro Passion) gibt es im Internet manchmal bereits ab 30 Euro. Die Applause ist nicht teurer als die Exage, aber dafür meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser. Hängt aber natürlich auch (wie Dr. Kalamaris schon sagte) vom Einsatzzweck ab.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## Nanninga (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Wie Giogio 2111 schon erwähnte ist die Ryobi Applause eine super Rolle und läuft auch auf geflochtene Schnur erstklassig. Ich habe eine 3000er und eine 4000er und bin begeistert. Hat mich zwischen 60-70€ gekostet.#6

Auch super ist die Spro Red Arc, kostet um die 80€ und passt immer!!#6

Shimano ist geschmacksache, muss aber nicht sein. Da gibt es für weniger Geld, besseres!!

Nanninga|wavey:


----------



## Ein_Angler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Ryobi Rollen sind wirklich gut, aber um Okuma im niedrig Preissegment kommt man auch nicht rum.

Aquios, Safina, Hexana  bis 60€ oder die V-System die bei Gerlinger ~80€ Kostet.


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Hauptsächlich Spinnfischen, von Forelle bis Hecht so ziemlich alles.

Momentan mit 0.30mm mono, vllt demnächst bereits mit geflochtener in 0.18mm


----------



## Michael_05er (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Ich hätte auch an die Ryobi Applause gedacht, ich bin mit der 3000er Größe sehr zufrieden. Forelle und Hecht wären zwar ein Fall für eine 2000er und eine 4000er Rolle, aber mit der 3000er und zwei verschiedenen Spulen sollte das auch gehen. 0,18er Geflochtene brauchst Du nicht für Forellen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## allrounderab (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

wenn eine von deinen Shimanos, dann die Exage.


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch an die Ryobi Applause gedacht, ich bin mit der 3000er Größe sehr zufrieden. Forelle und Hecht wären zwar ein Fall für eine 2000er und eine 4000er Rolle, aber mit der 3000er und zwei verschiedenen Spulen sollte das auch gehen. 0,18er Geflochtene brauchst Du nicht für Forellen.
> Grüße,
> Michael


 
Brauchen nicht, das stimmt schon, aber ich wechsele nicht gerne zwischen den einzelnen Spulen, deshalb halt der Gedanke mit der 0.18, da ziemlich allround-tauglich.

lg nureinangler


----------



## funnymen (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



nureinangler schrieb:


> So Nabend zusammen ich brauche eine neue Rolle, habe daheim zwei Rollen von dennen beide so langsam den Geist aufgeben
> Die eine wäre eine mehr oder minder No-Name Rolle die ich in in den Ende der Neunziger gekauft habe, und die andere war mehr oder minder eine Hinterlassenschaft der vorherigen Generation, ergo eine D.A.M Quick 103.
> Beide Rollen leiden am selben Problem (die Rücklaufsperre hat den Geist aufgegeben), und sollen nun endlich ersetzt werden.
> 
> ...


also mit der bairunner dl machst du einen guten kauf.da passt das preiss leistung verhätniss.eine 10000 ra gibts schon um 67,77!!!!!! euro.da bekommst du 350 meter 0,35 drauf.auf die 6000 dl gehen auch noch 240 meter 0.35 drauf,kostet66.77.super freilauf,die üblichen shimano kugellager,und eine ersatz spule gibts auch noch dazu.


----------



## funnymen (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



funnymen schrieb:


> also mit der bairunner dl machst du einen guten kauf.da passt das preiss leistung verhätniss.eine 10000 ra gibts schon um 67,77!!!!!! euro.da bekommst du 350 meter 0,35 drauf.auf die 6000 dl gehen auch noch 240 meter 0.35 drauf,kostet66.77.super freilauf,die üblichen shimano kugellager,und eine ersatz spule gibts auch noch dazu.



wenns nur für spinnfischen sein soll,hat die exage den meisten power,und die beste bremse.von den rollen was du aufgezählt hast.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



> wenn eine von deinen Shimanos, dann die Exage.


Also dies sehe ich definitiv anders!
Besagte Exage in der 2500er Größe habe ich gerade inerhalb nur eines Jahres "plattgefischt"!
Die Rolle verwindet sich dank ihres Kunstoffgehäuses und der recht schwachen Achse dass einem beim hinschauen schlecht wird,diese
Verwindungen kann man sogar bis zum Rollenfuß sehen und spüren
Sobald nur ein etwas größererer, tieflaufender Wobbler gefischt wird und ich rede hier von 35gr. Teilen, nicht etwa Großwobbler!!!
Höchstens auf Forelle und Barsch geeignet und natürlich mit entsprechend
kleinen/leichten Ködern.
Mein Kumpel hat sich für etwa das gleiche Geld eine Spro Passion in
der 3000er Größe gekauft und zwischen diesem Shimanoschrott und der
Metallbody Rolle liegen bezüglich des Laufverhaltens und der empfundender Wertigkeit Welten!
Shimano wird erst für mich interessant bei den deutlich teureren "Metallmodellen".
Zuletzt hatte ich eine 4000er Raenium in der Hand und hatte bezüglich
des Rollenfußes und des Rotors den gleichen labilen Eindruck wie bei der
Exage!

Taxidermist


----------



## Michael_05er (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



nureinangler schrieb:


> Brauchen nicht, das stimmt schon, aber ich wechsele nicht gerne zwischen den einzelnen Spulen, deshalb halt der Gedanke mit der 0.18, da ziemlich allround-tauglich.


Naja, 0,18er geflochtene auf Forellen ist schon ziemlich überdimensioniert. Da wären 0,10 ausreichend. Du wirst ja wahrscheinlich nicht alle 10 Würfe von Hechtködern auf Forellenköder umsteigen, sondern einen ganzen Angeltag entweder in Richtung Hecht oder in Richtung Forelle abzielen. Optimal wären dafür sicher auch zwei unterschiedliche Ruten. Und für einen ganzen Tag kann man ja recht bequem einmal daheim die Ersatzspule draufpacken.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Gezielte Hecht- und gezielte Forellenangelei mit nur einer Rolle abzudecken wird ein wenig schwierig.

Eine Kompromisslösung mit nur einer Rolle wurde schon beschrieben. Ryobi Applause 3000.
Als Schnur solltest Du keine 18-er Geflochtene darauf tun. Orientier Dich bei der Flechtschnur nicht an Durchmesseranaben, sondern an der Tragkraft. Das sagtwesentlich mehr aus. Durchmesserangaben der Hersteller bei Flechtschnüren sind meist mehr als stark untertrieben.

Wenn Du Dir mal Deine 0,30-er Mono anschaust, dann wirst Du Wahrscheinlich eine Tragkraft von um die 6-8 kg finden. Alles darüber wäre eher zweifelhaft.
Warum willst Du dann jetzt bei Flechtschnur eine Schnur fischen, die um die mehr als 10kg trägt?

Meine Empfehlung: PowerPro in 15 lb zum Hechtangeln und 10 lb zum Forellenangeln.
Wobei beim Forellenangeln auch eine Mono sehr vorteilhaft ist. Forellen haben ein weiches Maul - Köder an Flechtschnur schlitzen da gerne aus wegen der fehlenden Dehnung der Schnur. Gerade bei Großforellen.

Die Ryobi Applause fische ich seit ihrer Markteinführung - das war vor ca. 10 Jahren. Sie läuft nach wie vor einwandfrei. Ist ne Vollmetallrolle mit gut durchdachter Technik. Ab und an ein wenig Pflege und Du wirst lange Freude daran haben. Bei Markteinführung kostete sie um die 110 Euro.

Eine Exage von Shimano ist dagegen ein Stück Plastik mit einem überteuerten Namen darauf.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



> Eine Exage von Shimano ist dagegen ein Stück Plastik mit einem überteuerten Namen darauf.



Genau so ist es!
Allerdings ist die Bremse wirklich gut und zuverlässig, soll heißen sehr fein einstellbar und weich anlaufend!


Taxidermist


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Gezielte Hecht- und gezielte Forellenangelei mit nur einer Rolle abzudecken wird ein wenig schwierig.
> 
> Eine Kompromisslösung mit nur einer Rolle wurde schon beschrieben. Ryobi Applause 3000.
> Als Schnur solltest Du keine 18-er Geflochtene darauf tun. Orientier Dich bei der Flechtschnur nicht an Durchmesseranaben, sondern an der Tragkraft. Das sagtwesentlich mehr aus. Durchmesserangaben der Hersteller bei Flechtschnüren sind meist mehr als stark untertrieben.
> ...



Ich weiß das die Angaben der Firmen meist nicht stimmen, ich würde mir dann aber eine holen die "reale" 0,18mm hat oder halt wenn ich mich nach der Tragkraft richte um die 10-11kg hat, und somit von der Tragkraft etwas über dem Niveau einer 0,30mm Mono liegen müsste, die 0.30mm Mono die ich hier habe hielt im versuch 7,2kg, angegeben sind 6,8kg also keine allzugroße abweichung, jedoch hielt sie bei meinem aller ersten test nur um die 3kg, aber war anscheinend eine sache des verwendeten knoten, seit ich den "no-knot"-Knoten wie bei der Haarmontage verwende liegt sie bei 6,5-7kg.

Und genug 0.30mm Mono habe ich noch hier, falls eine zusätzliche Spule bei der Ryobi mitgeliefert werden würde, würde ich die halt mit der 0.30mm Mono bespulen, aber zusätzlich für teures Geld eine Spulenrolle dazu kaufen, würd ich nicht wollen.

Am wichtigsten an der Rolle wäre mir echt noch die Bremse, schön fein sollte sie sein 
Ist die Ryobi Applause nicht ein wenig schwer, da Vollmetall?


Lg nureinangler


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Gerade, weil sie eine Metallrolle ist, ist sie leichter als die Kunststoffrollen. (Alu)
Die Bremse arbeitet ruckfrei und lässt sich fein einstellen.

Wie schon gesagt, orientier Dich an den Tragkraftangaben bei den Geflochtenen. Ist sinnvoller.


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Gerade, weil sie eine Metallrolle ist, ist sie leichter als die Kunststoffrollen. (Alu)
> Die Bremse arbeitet ruckfrei und lässt sich fein einstellen.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, orientier Dich an den Tragkraftangaben bei den Geflochtenen. Ist sinnvoller.



Also das Aluminium leichter wäre wie Kunststoff klingt unlogisch, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, dachte zudem bei Vollmetall an Gusseisen^^ 
Wie dem auch sei, ich hab gerade bemerkt das eine Ersatzspule mitgeliefert wird, die ich dann mit der 0.30mm mono bespulen könnte für gröbere Gewässer in dennen ich sowieso nur auf kleinere sachen angeln würde. 

Wenn zudem alle der Großteil die Shimano`s in der Preisregion könnten durch andere Hersteller getoppt werden, kanns natürlich auch ein anderer Hersteller sein, nebenbei, kann es sein das die Spro Red Arc verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit der Ryobi Applause, hat da jemand abgekupfert?


lg. nureinangler


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Die Spro RedArc ist ein Clone der Ryobi Zauber.
Die Ryobi Applause war das Vorbild für die 7-er und 8-er Serie der Spro Blue, bzw. BlackArc.

Beide Arten unterscheiden sich in Ihren Getrieben. Das der Applause ist das unanfälligere gegen Störungen.


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Wenn die RedArc ein Klone der Ryobi-Zauber ist, müsste sie ja wie diese von Ryobi hergestellt und "umgelabelt" worden sein.
Und wenn ich nicht recht irre, ist die Ryobi Zauber über der Applause anzusiedeln, da aber die RedArc preislich unter der Applause liegt, wäre die Frage offen, ob es sich dann nicht eher lohnen würde die RedArc zu kaufen.
Oder hab ich da jetzt was durcheinander gebracht?

Lg nureinangler


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Das die RedArc preislich unter der Applause liegt, wäre mir neu.

Die Applause hat das unempfindlichere Getriebe- daher würde ich die Applause immer bevorzugen.
 Schau Dich mal beim Gerlinger nach ner Applause um - die 3000-er müsste da um 64,- € liegen.


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Das die RedArc preislich unter der Applause liegt, wäre mir neu.
> 
> Die Applause hat das unempfindlichere Getriebe- daher würde ich die Applause immer bevorzugen.
> Schau Dich mal beim Gerlinger nach ner Applause um - die 3000-er müsste da um 64,- € liegen.



Die RedArc liegt bei 65€ die Applause bei ebenfalls bei um die 65€


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Mehr wie zu etwas raten kann ich Dir nicht. Die Entscheidung liegt bei Dir. Kauf, wie Du es für richtig hältst, aber nicht ärgern, wenn es nicht so läuft, wie gewünscht.


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Ist halt schwer, wenn so vieles in dem von mir genannten Preisrahmen liegt 
Zu gerne würd ich die ein oder andere Testen, aber im lokalen Shop find ich echt fast nur Shimano's, vllt hab ich aber auch nur nicht richtig geguckt, muss mal morgen schauen gehen 

Ich danke dir aufjedenfall schonmal für die Beratung.


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Tja, dass ist oft das Dilemma, dass einen das Angebot nahezu erschlägt.

Und wenn es denn eine Shimoni von Deinem Händler sein soll, dann sieh zu, dass Du bei Ihm ne Technium unter 100 € handeln kannst. Damit bist Du dann definitiv besser bedient, als mit einer Exage. 
Wenn er noch Daiwa im Angebot hat, dann frag ihn nach der Exceller (das erste Modell mit 4 Kugellagern) in 2500-er Größe. Die müsstest Du auch für um die 70 Euronen bekommen.
manchmal haben die kleinen Händler vor Ort auch noch Sachen von vor 2 oder 3 Saisonen in ihrem Lager.


----------



## nureinangler (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Zwischen der Ryobi Applause 3000/4000, welche sollte ich weshalb bevorzugen?
Wie gesagt, von Forelle bis Hecht steht alles auf meine "to-do"-Liste und vom Gewicht her nehmen sich die beiden Varianten 10gr Unterschied.


----------



## Harrie (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Nimm ne 3000,reicht für deine zwecke.


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Die 3000-er ist ne gute Universalgröße. Eine 4000-er wäre für die Forellenangelei ein wenig "Too Much".


----------



## giorgio2111 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Die Applause 4000 ist nichts anderes als eine 3000er, nur mit einer größeren Spule. Daher auch nur die 10gr Gewichtsunterschied. Bremskraft ist gleich (ich glaube 5 kg, gegenüber 2,5 kg bei 1000/2000). Bei der 4000er passt zum einen mehr Schnur drauf (wenn man es denn braucht), zum anderen gelingen theoretisch auf Grund des größeren Spulendurchmessers weitere Würfe mit weniger Schnurverdrallung. Wie das in der Praxis aussieht, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, da ich die 4000er noch nicht gefischt habe.

Die Zauber und die RedArc haben ein Wormshaft-Getriebe, welches eine bessere Schnurverlegung verspricht. Das Getriebe der Applause ist hingegen stabiler/robuster (hatte FisherMan66 ja auch bereits gesagt). Wobei die Schnurverlegung der Applause auch ohne Wormshaft sehr ordentlich ist.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## nureinangler (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Heute hat ein besitzer von RedArc und Applause gesagt, die RedArc wäre die empfehlenswerte da weniger Gewicht und insgesamt auch kleiner :S
Bremstechnisch meinte er es gäbe keinen merkbaren unterschied.
Von Ryobi hat ich nur die Oasys und die Alubraid in der Hand, Alubraid fühlte sich echt wertig an, die Oasys eigentlich auch, war insgesamt aber etwas plastischer.
Die RedArc punkte durch das geringe Gewicht, und war auch garnicht, ode kaum plastisch, dennoch fühlte sich die Alubraid wertiger an.
Muss echt in Erfahrung bringen wie sich die Applause anfühlt.


Jetzt wirds erst recht schwierig


----------



## giorgio2111 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Die Ryobi Oasys ist das Nachfolgermodell der Ryobi Ecusima, kommt aber m.E. nicht ganz an die Ecusima heran.

Die WFT Alubraid ist baugleich mit der Ryobi Zauber und damit auch baugleich mit der Red Arc. Die tun sich also nicht viel. #c


----------



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



giorgio2111 schrieb:


> Die Ryobi Oasys ist das Nachfolgermodell der Ryobi Ecusima, kommt aber m.E. nicht ganz an die Ecusima heran.
> 
> Die WFT Alubraid ist baugleich mit der Ryobi Zauber und damit auch baugleich mit der Red Arc. Die tun sich also nicht viel. #c



Also von der RedArc hat ich nur die 10100 Version in der Hand und vllt deswegen der Unterschied zwischen den beiden. Da verschiedene Größen, zudem mein ich das die Rücklaufsperre anders angebracht war, bin mir da jedoch nicht sicher.
Was mich zudem noch mehr verwirrte, mehrere Herren versicherten mir das Spro nichts mit Ryobi zu tun hat, dabei sollen die Spro Rollen doch von Ryobi produziert worden sein, genauso wie die ganzen WFT-Rollen.
Irgendwie blick ich da nicht mehr durch :S

lg nureinangler


----------



## thanatos (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Markenrollen find ich spannend.wie finde ich raus ,kommt die Schimano
aus Japan oder Malysia?Steht in diesem Fall unter dem Rollenfuß,
bei Abu ist das schon schwieriger,da ist nur ein 5mm Aufkleber wo 
made in China draufsteht ,der kann schon mal abfallen.Kommt es auf 
die Marke an?Wollen wir Fischefangen oder zeigen was wir uns leisten 
können?Denk mal drüber nach und Du findes garantiert ne top Rolle
bedeutend günstiger


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Die Ryobi Zauber, die WFT Alubraid und die Red Arc sind definitiv die selben Rollen. 
Ob oder ob die Firmen nicht miteinander etwas zu tun haben, spielt keine Rolle. 
VW und Mercedes haben ja auch nichts miteinander zu tun, aber trotzdem hatte DB die ersten Motoren und das Chassis für den LT geliefert.


----------



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



thanatos schrieb:


> Markenrollen find ich spannend.wie finde ich raus ,kommt die Schimano
> aus Japan oder Malysia?Steht in diesem Fall unter dem Rollenfuß,
> bei Abu ist das schon schwieriger,da ist nur ein 5mm Aufkleber wo
> made in China draufsteht ,der kann schon mal abfallen.Kommt es auf
> ...


 
Wenn du dir anschauen würdest in welchen Preisrahmen wir uns hier befinden, würde sich die These des "Angebens" garnicht stellen.
Es geht nur darum, das beste aus seinem Geld rauszuschöpfen, was in diesem Fallle bis zu 80€ kosten sollte.
Es geht halt darum eine langlebige Rolle zu finden, an der man länger Spaß hat und die nicht bereits nach dem ein oder anderen kräftigeren Brocken Verschleiß-Erscheinungen bekommt.
Und die auch mal einen kleinen Stoß mit dem Untergrund aushält, wenn er den mal vorkommen sollte.

lg nureinangler


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Na, dann will ich mal zur Verwirrung zwischen den Herstellern untereinander noch einen draufsetzen:

Wenn Ihr mal ne SPRO MELISSA in die Hände bekommt, dann macht Euch mal den Spaß und macht den Aufkleber oben auf dem Rollenfuß ab. Oh Schreck, oh Wunder --> hier steht groß und deutlich DAIWA drauf.

Meine Empfehlung für Dich, nach wie vor: Ryobi Applause


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Hi!
Ich will jetzt gar keine Empfehlung abgeben, aber vielleicht könnte ich einige Gedanken - (oder besser Erfahrungen..) - zum Thema beisteuern.
Zur Rollengröße; es gibt Forellen/Barschrollen und Hechtrollen.
Wenn ich mit einer 2500er Shimano 35gr Wobbler fische, muß ich mich nicht wundern wenn die Rolle schnell überlastet ist - die ist dafür nicht gemacht.. .
Für Hechte ist die 4000er gedacht.. .
Analog bei der Red Arc die 10/20 und die 30/40.
Dabei wähle ich immer die grössere Spule; die 10-30gr Mehrgewicht stören micht nicht und die grössere Spule bietet viele Vorteile.
Zu den Marken; ich habe früher alles Mögliche ausprobiert und fische heute nur noch Penn, ABU und Shimano - ich bin einfach zu arm für Experimente.. .
Bei Shimano ist es auch nicht so tragisch wenn Malaysia das Herkunftsland ist; shimano betreibt dort ein eigenes Werk nach Shimanostandart.
Über die Red Arcs höre ich mehr Schlechtes als gutes, habe aber mit Ryobi über viele Jahre und Rollen nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Petri#h


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



> Wenn ich mit einer 2500er Shimano 35gr Wobbler fische, muß ich mich nicht wundern wenn die Rolle schnell überlastet ist - die ist dafür nicht gemacht.. .



Da fühle ich mich doch angesprochen!
Geschrieben habe ich auch,dass sie dafür nicht geeignet ist und das sie allemal als Barschrolle taugt, aber der TS wollte ja gerade diese Größe einsetzen.



> Bei Shimano ist es auch nicht so tragisch wenn Malaysia das  Herkunftsland ist; shimano betreibt dort ein eigenes Werk nach  Shimanostandart.



Steht auf der Biomaster,welche ich gerade kaufte auch und stört mich genau so wenig! (kann man zwar nicht mit der exage vergleichen)

Taxidermist


----------



## nureinangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Also du spricht jetzt von der 2500er?
Und die 3000er wäre eher die Allrounder?

Ich glaub die Entscheidung fällt zwischen Ryobi Applause und Spro Red-Arc beide gibts im Netz für ca 65€, an sich etwas unverschämt wenn man bedenkt das die Applause nun doch schon etwas älter ist, und man sie vor 2 Jahren noch für 50€ bekommen konnte, technische Verbesserungen gibt es da sicherlich auch nicht die solch einen Aufpreis rechtfertigen.
Aber da ich nun öfters hörte das die Red-Arc die Russisch-Roulette Rolle sein soll, bei der die eine hälfte eine top-funktionierende-  und die andere eine mängelbehaftete Rolle bekommt, tendiere ich momentan eher zur Applause  

Was mich interessiert, kann man bei beiden Rollen eigentlich die Kurbel von links nach rechts ummontieren, hab mich bei der momentanen Rolle daran gewöhnt mit rechts einzukurbeln, könnte mich zwar wieder umgewöhnen, aber wieso wenns auch leichter geht 


lg nureinangler


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Was soll daran unverschämt sein, einen technisch ausgereiften und zuverlässigen Artikel für angemessenes Geld zu verkaufen?
Angebot und Nachfrage regelt das


----------



## nureinangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Was soll daran unverschämt sein, einen technisch ausgereiften und zuverlässigen Artikel für angemessenes Geld zu verkaufen?
> Angebot und Nachfrage regelt das



Naja es wurd ja anscheinend nix verändert am Grundmodel, oder hat die "Krise" die Preise in die Höhe steigen lassen für die Produktion der Teile.
Finde das eine Rolle die schon länger dabei ist, und in der Zeit keine technischen Upgrades/Updates erhält günstiger werden sollte, als sie es bei Einführung war.
Ausnahmen sollten limitierte Objekte darstellen, aber das ist die Red-Arc sowie die Applause ja bei besten Willen nicht^^.
Aber back-to-topic; kann man bei beiden Rollen die Rollenkurbel sowohl links als auch rechts platzieren?


lg nureinangler


----------



## FisherMan66 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Na ja, bei Markteinführung lag die Applause bei ungefähr 110 € - da sind doch 65 € weniger, oder sehr ich das falsch?

Ja, Du kannst rechts und links einkurbeln.


----------



## nureinangler (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Na ja, bei Markteinführung lag die Applause bei ungefähr 110 € - da sind doch 65 € weniger, oder sehr ich das falsch?
> 
> Ja, Du kannst rechts und links einkurbeln.




Ich meinte hier im Board ein Post aus 2006 gefunden zu haben, in dem jemand von der für 65€ gekauften Applause berichtet.
Hier oder bei der hitparade, bin mir nicht mehr absolut sicher.


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Die Applause ist aber schon länger auf dem Markt, als 2006


----------



## Barbusbarbus (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Hallo, bin selber begeisterter Spinnangler und für mich gab's bis Anfang des Jahres nur eine Rollenmarke "Shimano".
Aber wie gesagt bis Anfang des Jahres, da wurde ich überzeugt von der *Spro Red Arc Tuff-Body *in der Größe 10300.
Beangelt wird in erster Linie Hecht (zu Barsch u. Zander sag ich natürlich auch nicht nein). Sehr gut in Drill, Wurf u. Laufverhalten. Die Einsatz sowie die Ersatzspule sind aus Alu das bekommst du bei andern Hersteller nur ein paar Preisklassen höher, zumindest die die ich kenne.
Das ganze Ding Kost 80,-€ und das ist eigendlich nicht's für diese Rolle.#6


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



nureinangler schrieb:


> Ich meinte hier im Board ein Post aus 2006 gefunden zu haben, in dem jemand von der für 65€ gekauften Applause berichtet.
> Hier oder bei der hitparade, bin mir nicht mehr absolut sicher.


Die gibt es immer mal wieder im Angebot, zuletzt bei Askari die 4000er für 50 Euro.


----------



## nureinangler (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Schade das ich das nicht mitbekommen habe 
Und die Red-Arc 10400 gibts übrigens momentan sogar für 65 + Versand.
99€ kostet sie beim lokalen Händler in der 10300er.
Nur die Applause hab ich bisjetzt noch nicht testen/begutachten dürfen.
Ich schätze ich werde die Tage mal bei einigen Händlern anrufen und anfragen ob sie die vorrätig haben, und dann mal hinfahren und gucken wie so der Gesamteindruck ist 
Und das was sich dann am besten anfühlt wird gekauft.
Zumindest hab ich die Wahl jetzt auf zwei Modelle in der von mir angestrebten Preisklasse senken können.

Red-Arc oder Applause.
Schätze ich werde mir beide überteuert im Einzelhandel kaufen, ausgiebig mit 50m Schnur testen, und beide zurückgeben.

Die Gewinnerin wird dann online gekauft, da zum Teil die Preise 30-40€ günstiger sind.


lg nureinangler


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



> Red-Arc oder Applause.
> Schätze ich werde mir beide überteuert im Einzelhandel kaufen, ausgiebig mit 50m Schnur testen, und beide zurückgeben.


Ich weiß wie es ist, wenn man wenig oder kein Geld hat, dann kann man sich nicht unbedingt ein Gewissen leisten, aber ich finde dass ist ne ziemlich miese Nummer deinem Händler gegenüber.
Und ebenso auch dem Kunden gegenüber der vielleicht dort vertrauensvoll deine Testrolle kaufen soll!
Manche Leute meinen wohl die Einzelhändler sind zu soetwas da, allenfalls dürfen sie für ihre "dankbare" Kundschaft noch Würmer und Maden bevoraten!
Alternativ vielleicht im Netz bestellen und dann Umtauschen, wenn es denn unbedingt so sein muss.

Taxidermist


----------



## Barbusbarbus (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



nureinangler schrieb:


> Red-Arc oder Applause.
> Schätze ich werde mir beide überteuert im Einzelhandel kaufen, ausgiebig mit 50m Schnur testen, und beide zurückgeben.
> 
> Die Gewinnerin wird dann online gekauft, da zum Teil die Preise 30-40€ günstiger sind.
> ...


 
|motz:Schade das ich meine wertvolle Zeit an Dich verschwendet habe, so eine Nummer abziehen ist absolut unterste Schublade. Und dann warscheinlich beschwären das es keine guten Fachgeschäfte mehr gibt.
Ich bin Angler und aus diesem Thema raus!


----------



## beerchen (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

" Red-Arc oder Applause.
Schätze ich werde mir beide überteuert im Einzelhandel kaufen, ausgiebig mit 50m Schnur testen, und beide zurückgeben.

Die Gewinnerin wird dann online gekauft, da zum Teil die Preise 30-40€ günstiger sind. "

Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich Dein Ernst, oder? Solche Leute sind dann Schuld, das in Zukunft keine vernünftigen Händler vor Ort existieren können.
Wenn Du nicht im Laden kaufen willst, dann hol Dir auch keine Rollen zum testen dort.
Frechheit sowas! |krach:


----------



## nureinangler (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Es ist richtig das ich bedingt durch das Studium kaum Geld zur Verfügung habe um mir direkt das non-plus-ultra zu kaufen, und deswegen  will ich nicht blind Geld in was investieren das vllt dann gar nicht zur mir passen würde.
Und eigentlich ist mir selbst nicht ganz gut zumute  bei der ganzen Sache und mies dem Händler gegenüber.
Andereseits kauf ich sonst alles beim lokalen Händler, da man  Ruten und Kunstköder problemlos begutachten kann/darf.
Nur bei den Rollen ist es ein ziemliches Problem auf einem Blick, eine Entscheidung zu treffen, da wesentlich komplexer im Aufbau.
Und letztlich wäre es beim Onlineshop das selbe, nur das dann ein anderer das nachsehen hätte.
Ich schätze ich werde vor Ort dem lokalen Händler Fragen ob es möglich wäre 10m Schnur am Ausstellungsstück zu bespulen, nur um die Bremse zu testen, den Rest würde ich dann augenscheinlich bewerten.

Vielleicht ist es ja sogar möglich einen kleinen Rabatt rauszuhandeln, dann würde ich die Rolle sogar vor Ort kaufen.
Nur 40€ draufzahlen ist ein NO-GO, schlicht und ergreifend nicht machbar in meiner Situation.

EDIT:
@ berrchen

Ich muss dazu noch sagen, dass ich glaube das auf kurz oder lange Sicht alles nur noch online ablaufen wird und sich der Einzelhandelssektor stark dezimieren wird.
Es ist schlicht und ergreifend bequemer, und in den meisten Fällen bedarf es keiner Begutachtung vor Ort wenn man ein Produkt kaufen will.
Man überlege nur Amazon würde in absehbarer Zeit alle Lebensmittel die es im Supermarkt zu kaufen gibt online und übersichtlich anbieten und kostenlos Versenden, wer zur Hölle würde noch zum Supermarkt rennen(bei gewohnt problemloser Abhandlung via Amazon)?
Ausnahmen stellen wirklich noch die speziellen Fachhändler da, wie Angelläden und co.




lg nureinangler


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



> Ich muss dazu noch sagen, dass ich glaube das auf kurz oder lange Sicht  alles nur noch online ablaufen wird und sich der Einzelhandelssektor  stark dezimieren wird.
> Es ist schlicht und ergreifend bequemer, und in den meisten Fällen  bedarf es keiner Begutachtung vor Ort wenn man ein Produkt kaufen will.



Ja,schöne neue Welt und so Typen wie du sind schuld dran!!!

Kannst ja mal bei deinem online-Garagenverkäufer umtauschen!

Taxidermist


----------



## nureinangler (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja,schöne neue Welt und so Typen wie du sind schuld dran!!!
> 
> Kannst ja mal bei deinem online-Garagenverkäufer umtauschen!
> 
> Taxidermist



Der Vergleich von Amazon mit irgendeinem Garagenverkäufer hinkt.
Und "leute wie ich"? Das  trifft auf so ziemlich jeden zu, man wird de-facto bequemer werden.
Ob das nun letztlich eine gute Wendung ist, sei jedem selbst überlassen, es ist aufjedenfall realistisch.
Wer es nicht glaubt möge mal die Zahlen von "real-Zeitungen" und Online-Zeitungen vergleichen.
Vor zehn Jahren  noch undenkbar, jetzt Realität.
Und nein, die Bild ist keine Zeitung, noch so ziemlich die einzige die noch akzeptable Zahlen hergibt.
Aber das ist OT.

lg nureinangler


----------



## beerchen (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Jo, genau deshalb finde ich solches Vorgehen wie Du es in Erwähgung ziehst absolut daneben.
Es gibt ihn noch, den angagierten Händler um die Ecke! Nur machen solche Typen, ohne jetzt Dich speziell damit zu meinen, kenne das vom Radsport auch, die sich vor Ort schlau machen und dann wegen 5 oder 10 Euro Ersparniss im Netz bestellen solchen Läden das Leben verdammt schwer.
Ich habe mit Sicherheit auch nicht das Geld im Keller liegen und muss es zwei mal im Jahr umschaufeln damit es keinen Schimmel ansetzt. Bin aber bereit ein zwei Monate zu warten um mir mein Geschir vor Ort zu zu legen. Ich will das Zeug auch anfassen und anschauen bevor ich es kaufe. Klar kann ich auch im Netz bestellen, wenn es dann da ist begrabbeln und bei Nichtgefallen zrückschicken. Dann fang ich wieder an zu suchen, zu bestellen usw.
Wo ist denn da wohl die bequemlichkeit? Ist für mich viel mehr Aufwand als mal eben zum Dealer zu fahren, das Zeug auszusuchen und mit dem "richtigen" Zeug wieder nach Hause zu fahren. Das mach ich in wenigen STunden und nicht in mehreren Tagen.

lg Jörg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



beerchen schrieb:


> ....Klar kann ich auch im Netz bestellen, wenn es dann da ist begrabbeln und bei Nichtgefallen zrückschicken. Dann fang ich wieder an zu suchen, zu bestellen usw.
> Wo ist denn da wohl die bequemlichkeit? Ist für mich viel mehr Aufwand als mal eben zum Dealer zu fahren, das Zeug auszusuchen und mit dem "richtigen" Zeug wieder nach Hause zu fahren. Das mach ich in wenigen STunden und nicht in mehreren Tagen.
> 
> lg Jörg



Da sehe ich auch das Hauptproblem für dir Bequemlichkeit. Solange das Zeug, dass man online bestellt hat, in Ordnung ist, ist die Welt in Ordnung, aber wehe es ist was dran.
Bei günstigeren Artikeln unter 40 Euro kommt dann noch dazu, dass man die Rücksendung selbst zahlen muss und warten darf, bis der bestellte Artikel dann hoffentlich auch in korrektem Zustand wieder kommt. Bequem ist das dann sicher nicht mehr und der Preisvorteil durch die Versandkosten(zurück schicken) aufgefressen.


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Die 3000er Applause kostet bei Bode (z.B.) 72,99. Ich weiß nicht, wo Du wohnst, aber wenn Du die z.B. bei einem der Bode-Läden holst sparst Du das Porto, kannst Dir die Schnur dort passend draufspulen lassen und hast einen Ansprechpartner vom Fachhandel vor Ort. Ich verstehe, dass man dafür nicht das doppelte zahlen will, aber einen kleinen Aufschlag sollte man darin investieren. Vielleicht hast Du auch Glück und bekommst die Schnurfüllung günstiger. Da kannst Du online nicht mehr viel sparen.

Gerade wenn man mit dem Geld vorsichtig umgehen muss, sollte man vielleicht ein wenig in eine kleine "Versicherung" investieren, dass man im Reklamationsfall Unterstützung hat. Und mit dem Kauf beim Fachändler Deines Vertrauens hast Du deutlich höhere Chancen, dass eine Reklamation kulant gehandelt wird.

Der Vergleich mit den Zeitungen hinkt ein wenig, weil diese mit der Print-Ausgabe wenig Mehrwert anbieten (ich brauche sie zwar, um jeden Morgen Feuer anzumachen, aber das ist was anderes ). Der lokale Angelgerätehändler bietet dagegen durchaus einen Mehrwert, den man auch bezahlen sollte.

Ich hoffe mal sehr, dass Du Deine Einstellung revidierst. Wenn schon online, dann "Katze im Sack". Den Service (Beratung, begrabbeln, testkurbeln, an Rute montieren) des lokalen Händlers sollte man nur nutzen, wenn man auch dort kauft. Alles andere finde ich unanständig.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## nureinangler (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Also für 72€ würde ich sie direkt beim Fachhändler kaufen, aber nicht für bis zu 100€
Fragt sich nur ob es was in der nähe Dortmunds gibt (also Bode), es macht mir nichts aus ein wenig zu fahren, da ich eigentlich ziemlich oft in NRW unterwegs bin.
Sind halt schon Preisdifferenzen die nicht so ganz ohne sind.
Und ich mess den Angelläden doch diese Nische zu die auch noch längerfristig bestehen wird(denk ich).

Es bezog sich eher auf Güter des täglichen Gebrauchs, wie Nahrungsmittel und co. 
Diese werden mit der Zeit, so denk ich, ausschließlich Online bestellt werden.
Wie gesagt, würde Amazon sowas im großen Stil aufziehen bei gewohnter Amazon-Qualität/Kulanz so würd es boomen, keine Frage.

lg nureinangler


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



nureinangler schrieb:


> Also für 72€ würde ich sie direkt beim Fachhändler kaufen, aber nicht für bis zu 100€
> Fragt sich nur ob es was in der nähe Dortmunds gibt (also Bode), es macht mir nichts aus ein wenig zu fahren, da ich eigentlich ziemlich oft in NRW unterwegs bin.
> Sind halt schon Preisdifferenzen die nicht so ganz ohne sind.
> Und ich mess den Angelläden doch diese Nische zu die auch noch längerfristig bestehen wird(denk ich).
> ...


Diese Nischen muss man halt auch unterstützen, wenn man sie am Leben erhalten und von Ihnen profitieren will. Oder man entscheidet sich für die Ersparnis des Online-Einkaufs und verzichtet konsequent auf den Service. Für beide Varianten gibt es Argumente, die jeder für sich abwägen muss und darf. Verurteilt wurde ja hier auch nur der Ansatz, den Händlerservice zum Test zu nutzen und dann nicht dafür bezahlen zu wollen.

Ansonsten hoffe ich einfach, dass gerade bei Lebensmitteln einige Leute ein Verständnis für Qualität und Frische behalten, das kleine Einzelhändler oder Erzeuger und Direktvermarkter am Leben erhält. Und dass es in einige Köpfe reingeht, dass nicht alle Lebensmittel rund ums Jahr verfügbar sind, wenn man nicht von sonstwoher importiert. Aber das driftet vom Thema ab (und ich bin da ein wenig zu emotional...), daher sollten wir das besser nicht vertiefen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## beerchen (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

"Verurteilt wurde ja hier auch nur der Ansatz, den Händlerservice zum Test zu nutzen und dann nicht dafür bezahlen zu wollen."

Genau, ich habe nichts dagegen wenn jemand sagt, ich will/muss sparen und bestelle deshalb über´s Netz. Hab ich auch schon erfolgreich gemacht. Aber die Vorzüge eines ansässigen Händlers nutzen, die Rollen sogar mitnehmen und testen wollen, sie zurückgeben und dann im Netz bestellen, das wiederstrebt mir doch arg.

lg Jörg


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



nureinangler schrieb:


> .......
> *Es bezog sich eher auf Güter des täglichen Gebrauchs, wie Nahrungsmittel und co*.
> Diese werden mit der Zeit, so denk ich, ausschließlich Online bestellt werden.........
> 
> lg nureinangler


 
Im Leben nicht - glaubst Du etwa, die Leute fühlen sich nicht schon genug veralbert von der Lebensmittelindustrie? Den ganzen Ramsch dann auch noch online bestellen? #d Dann weiß man ja gar nicht mehr, was man kauft.
Da begrabbel, beschnupper und probiere ich mein Essen doch wohl lieber vor Ort.

Genau das Gleiche ist es mir der Beratung bei Angelsachen vor Ort.

Kommen wir mal wieder zum Thema. Warum legst Du eigentlich eine derart ausgeprägte Beratungsresistenz an den Tag? Da empfehlen Dir zig Leute, die Ryobi Applause als zuverlässige Rolle und Du schlägst die Empfehlungen einfach in den Wind. 
Bist Du genau so geil auf höher, schneller, weiter wie viele hier im AB? Warum muss es unbedingt die RedArc sein? Nur weil sie mehr Kugellager hat und etwas neuer ist, ist sie lange noch nicht besser.
Kannst ruhig schon mal dem ein oder anderen erfahrenen Angler glauben.


----------



## daci7 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Im Leben nicht - glaubst Du etwa, die Leute fühlen sich nicht schon genug veralbert von der Lebensmittelindustrie? Den ganzen Ramsch dann auch noch online bestellen? #d Dann weiß man ja gar nicht mehr, was man kauft.
> Da begrabbel, beschnupper und probiere ich mein Essen doch wohl lieber vor Ort.
> 
> [...]


Ich seh das genauso, aber es wird wirklich immer mehr online bestellt...

http://www.lebensmittel.de/
http://edeka24.de/
http://www.saymo.de/

Eine schreckliche Vorstellung, aber leider ist die Bequemlichkeit der Leute unvorstellbar.


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich seh das genauso, aber es wird wirklich immer mehr online bestellt...
> 
> http://www.lebensmittel.de/
> http://edeka24.de/
> ...


 
Ja, wirklich traurig.
Aber das sind meist die Leute, die glauben, dass bei Maggix und Knurr und sonstigen Konsorten nur Sterneköche in der Produktion arbeiten.
Gibt man diesem Personenkreis etwas vernünftiges zu essen, dann wissen sie das gar nicht zu würdigen, weil sie vollkommen Glutamatabhängig sind. 
Die Essen lieber geflavourte und aromatisierte Sägespäne, als sich einmal ein vernünftiges Lebensmittel auf den Teller zu legen. |uhoh:


----------



## daci7 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich traurig.
> Aber das sind meist die Leute, die glauben, dass bei Maggix und Knurr und sonstigen Konsorten nur Sterneköche in der Produktion arbeiten.
> Gibt man diesem Personenkreis etwas vernünftiges zu essen, dann wissen sie das gar nicht zu würdigen, weil sie vollkommen Glutamatabhängig sind.
> Die Essen lieber geflavourte und aromatisierte Sägespäne, als sich einmal ein vernünftiges Lebensmittel auf den Teller zu legen. |uhoh:



Traurig aber wahr ... 
Als ich nach Berlin gezogen bin hab ich zum ersten Mal im Gewürzregal eines Supermarkt ein komisches weißes Pulver gefunden ... erst dachte ich die haben hier für die Koksnasen den Stoff schon im Edeka um die Ecke ...
Da kann man sich extra Glutamat im Supermarkt kaufen. Damit das selbst gekochte Futter auch schmeckt wie aus der Dose. Bravo.
|kopfkrat

Edit: So, jetz reichts erstmal mit Offtopic.


----------



## nureinangler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Also die Schinkenwurst und co ist im Supermarkt meist abgepackt, da gibts nicht einfach mal so schmecken und dran riechen 
Und mal ehrlich, ob ich jetzt zum Supermarkt in die Kühltheke greife, oder die Kühltheke als Kühltransporter zu mir an die Haustür kommt, ist doch ziemlich egal 
Und sehen wir es ein, in Zukunft werden wir immer weniger Zeit haben, da die Jobs zeitintensiver werden, und dann wird sich der ein oder andere solcher Freihausdienste bedienen, wenn alles unkompliziert abläuft 
Hat ja auch nix mit Fertigpackungen und co zu tun, man kann sich durchaus frische Sachen zuliefern lassen und was nahrhaftes drauß machen!

Aber back-to-topic; Ich favorisiere doch seit längerem die Applause, nur will ich die wenigstens einmal in der Hand halten und das Gewicht fühlen,und wie sie sich einkurbeln lässt.
  Bis jetzthat ich nur die Red-Arc in der Hand gehabt, und naja es geht, fühlt sich wertig und sehr leicht an, aber für meinen Geschmack vllt sogar ein bisschen zu leicht.
Und was die Kugellager angeht, drei Kugellager reichen doch, alles andere ist Marketing und trägt eigentlich nur zu einem minimal höheren Gewicht bei 
Falls jemand wissen sollte wo es die in NRW für bis zu 80€ im Fachhandel gibt, sagen.
Die 80€ würd ich mittlerweile echt hinblättern, damit das Thema für mich vom Tisch ist, und ich mich den wichtigeren Sachen zuwenden kann, wie Angeln, anstatt sich mit Angelrollen auseinander zu setzen.
Vom Preis müsste es doch echt machbar sein, selbst im Fachhandel, wenn sie sie den mal vorrätig hätten...

lg nureinangler.


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Wenn du, wie ich, auf wirklich zuvelässige Rollen stehst, bei denen man auch im Gewicht merkt, dass ordentlich Metall verarbeitet wurde und man sich drauf verlassen kann sollte aber bei deinem Preislimit noch PENN ins Rennen!
Sargus, Slammer und sogar mit viel Glück die Battle in der Bucht sind den genannten Spinnrollen was Haltbarkeit angeht mindestens ebenbürtig - teilweise leichte Nachteile in der Schnurverlegung, aber das etwas unordentliche Wickelbild (be der Slammer) beeinträchtigt mMn die Wurfweite nicht, von daher ists mir egal!


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Themenstarter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Zitat Themenstarter:
* 
Hauptsächlich Spinnfischen, von Forelle bis Hecht so ziemlich alles.

Momentan mit 0.30mm mono, vllt demnächst bereits mit geflochtener in 0.18mm


Ein ziemlich breites Spektrum wie ich finde und eingentlich nur von wenigen Rollen zu schaffen, dieses auch nur unter Zuhilfenahme der hoffentlich beiliegenden Ersatzspule.
Es wird aber immer auf eine Kompromislösung hinauslaufen!




> Wenn du, wie ich, auf wirklich zuvelässige Rollen stehst, bei denen man  auch im Gewicht merkt, dass ordentlich Metall verarbeitet wurde und man  sich drauf verlassen kann sollte aber bei deinem Preislimit noch PENN  ins Rennen!




Ansich ist die Slammer die beste, der bisher erörterten Rollen,aber den möchte ich sehen, der damit auf Forellen(oder Barsch) geht!
Dazu kommt, dass die nur ohne Ersatzspule geliefert wird.

Taxidermist


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



Taxidermist schrieb:


> T
> Ansich ist die Slammer die beste, der bisher erörterten Rollen,aber den möchte ich sehen, der damit auf Forellen(oder Barsch) geht!
> Dazu kommt, dass die nur ohne Ersatzspule geliefert wird.
> 
> Taxidermist



Your point.
Bleibt aber die Sargus oder mit viel Glück die Battle.
Anderersets scheint seine Schnurwahl auch eher auf hecht abgestimmt als auf Forelle und Barsch  30er Mono oder 18er Geflochtene ist für mich definitiv schweres Hechtgeschütz, da passt die Slammer wieder ganz gut.


----------



## nureinangler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Na bloß nicht von den Angaben zu solchen Aussagen verleiten lassen, ich habe mit der 0.30mm einige richtig dicke Forellen geangelt, und die Flexibilität hat auch nicht zu wünschen übrig gelassen.
Der Wahn nach ständig dünneren Schnüren halt ich für nicht angebracht, früher hat man mit noch wesentlich dickeren teilen Fische gefangen, wieso sollt es heute nicht mehr der Fall sein?
Und die zusätzliche "dicke" ist nur eine Art Wobbler/Spinnerversicherung bei hängern, denn da kann das ein oder andere kg-Tragkraft (und dadurch höhere dicke) doch schon teils den Unterschied machen 

Und die Penn-Slammer 360 gibts für 54€ + Zusatzspule wäre man bei um die 80€.
Wieso genau soll man mit der nicht auf Forellen angeln können, zu schwer, oder hat es was mit der Bremse zu tun?

Achja, die Slammer gibts sogar vor Ort 

EDIT: Die Penn Battle 2000 gäbs für ca 81€ und ohne Ersatzspule, so siehts aus 


lg nureinangler


----------



## Düser (1. November 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Ehrlich gesagt, an deiner Stelle würde ich zur Sargus greifen, ist eine Rolle, welche robust ist, "lange durchhält", von Lob erschüttert wird, und mit einer 2000 bzw. 3000er hätte man auch was im Bereich "Allround" (ja, auch wenn es sowas ja eigentluch nicht gibt  )!
Dazu sofort die Mono weg, eine geflochtene mit 6kg-7kg (namenhafter Hersteller), und ich würde dir versprechen, das du glücklich wirst 
Vielleicht holsdt du dir ja noch eine 0.22 Mono, dann hast du noch was für kleine Froellen, und filligrane Barsche!

Liebe Grüße, Düser!


----------



## nureinangler (3. November 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Was ist von der "MITCHELL Blade Alu 2000/4500" zu halten für meine Zwecke, ist gerade im Angebot für 39,99?!
Hoffe es kann sich jemand dazu äußern, ist sie möglicherweise den bereits genannten vorzuziehen?

lg nureinangler.


----------



## X36X (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Hol dir die spro red 4000 arc kostet  ca.80 Euro super preis/Leistungsverhältnis.Oder wens billiger sein soll die spro Passion.Ist die abgespeckte Version der red arc.


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *



X36X schrieb:


> Hol dir die spro red 4000 arc kostet ca.80 Euro super preis/Leistungsverhältnis.Oder wens billiger sein soll *die spro Passion.Ist die abgespeckte Version der red arc*.


 
Oh je oh je - wie kommt man denn auf das schmale Brett?
Die beiden Rollen sind ja nun gar nicht miteinander vergleichbar. #d


----------



## Düser (8. November 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

zumal ja nun bekannt ist, das die RedArc das Lieblingsstück der ABer ist...
Wenn man fragt, welche Rolle, dann wird die Red Arc hier wohl immer genannt werden.
Warum??? Und wo ist der Kotzsmiley?


----------



## meerforelli (11. November 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

okuma freilaufrollen sind ziemlich gut man spürt auch alles in der rolle


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der Papa braucht ne neue Rolle! *

Ist zwar schon eine Weile Ruhe eingekehrt hier, aber ich wollte mal darauf hinweisen, dass Bode die Applause im Angebot hat: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/de/Rollen/Frontbremse/Ryobi-Applaus
Grüße,
Michael


----------

